
Walney £1bn offshore wind farm is world's largest - tim333
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-45424559
======
tim333
£1bn for 659 megawatts doesn't seem to bad - though I guess it doesn't blow
the whole time. £1667 per house based on their "enough power for 600,000
homes." My electricity bill would cover that in 2 or 3 years.

